# Dubai Safety and Thefts



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Just to make you guys aware on how safe is Dubai.
I live in Mirdif Ghoroob, a place with electronic barriers (but not working) and security personnel (very few). Yesterday evening my motorcycle has been stolen from my parking spot, and not only the bike, they took the bike cover and a metal lifting stand... of course they came over with a van or truck and loaded the bike and the rest as, being a dirt bike, you cannot ride two people with the passenger holding a fabric cover and a heavy steel stand... so, they came in as the various barriers are open, they had the time to park in front of the bike, lift it and load the rest and nicely drive away, peace of cake in front of the security and all the wonderful words the owners of the place write down
Make sure you plan cautiosly where you will decide to live coz if you save at first hand you may pay later like I did...
I heard 4 bike has been stolen in Discovery Garden those days...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry  

Hope your insurance covers theft ????


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

We cannot take it for granted anymore nowadays.


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sorry
> 
> Hope your insurance covers theft ????


Bikes are not covered against theft, only cars...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad news. Unfortunately its all too common now and I know of someone else in Mirdiff who had his bike stolen by 3 guys in a van. Despite an off duty policeman seeing them they somehow got away with it when they were questioned. 
Personally i`ve had to pretty much retire my bike to ornamental status in the living room of my apt. I took it out one day and when I came back the chain, lock and bike cover that i used had been stolen from my underground parking spot. As my bike is 21 years old and a rare collectors item the thought of it sitting in the open with no insurance just doesn`t make me feel good so it`ll have to wait until either the insurance companies do agred value or classic insurance.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Personally i`ve had to pretty much retire my bike to ornamental status in the living room of my apt. I took it out one day and when I came back the chain, lock and bike cover that i used had been stolen from my underground parking spot. As my bike is 21 years old and a rare collectors item the thought of it sitting in the open with no insurance just doesn`t make me feel good so it`ll have to wait until either the insurance companies do agred value or classic insurance.


Funny man!  You could upgrade it to an indoor clothes rack.


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> Funny man!  You could upgrade it to an indoor clothes rack.


let's put it this way, you can add the price of the bike to the monies you spend for the house. the lease price in mirdif/ghoroob, due to these hopeless management, went up 30k aed in one shot... better to find a better place to live with a garage or a closed area and enjoy riding the bike.
Whatever tall building they make or technology they use UAE is still much closer to 3rd world than a civilized country...


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

siaki said:


> ...Whatever tall building they make or technology they use UAE is still much closer to 3rd world than a civilized country...


 sooo true!


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

If there's a will, there's a way and if the gang act as if they have a right to do what they're doing, very few people will even think of tackling them. However, there are security cameras everywhere these days. How is it that a van can come into a parking lot, do whatever it does, leave and no camera picks up the number plate???


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

who are those guys called "security"?
the cameras are mostly used to fine driver without seatbelts...
there is a culture of the "false" here, like investment, security or safety, not to talk about human rights or freedom of any kind...
I wonder if anyone bike has been found by the police after a theft...


----------



## eunjeongcho (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow, I wouldn't have thought theft was such a problem. Can you write a formal complaint about the lack of security to a b/d manager or a group?


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

eunjeongcho said:


> Wow, I wouldn't have thought theft was such a problem. Can you write a formal complaint about the lack of security to a b/d manager or a group?


I did, to dubai properties to be precise, but "we have patrolling security who cover certain area and there is no dedicated security for each building"
translated: WTF is the security doing? 
for sure they watch movies on tablet pc or phone, the rest dunno... was better without security, at least you know what ur buying...

about theft this is why i started this thread, too see how many ppl have a say...


----------



## eunjeongcho (Dec 14, 2011)

siaki said:


> there is no dedicated security for each building"


Too bad! That brings up a number of other security issues, i'd imagine. Especially with regards to single women and kids playing outside.


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

eunjeongcho said:


> Too bad! That brings up a number of other security issues, i'd imagine. Especially with regards to single women and kids playing outside.


correct, that's why, after a placed a printout asking the neighbors if someone have seen or heard something, they rushed to remove it from the wall... they fear people living here can discover how fake ghoroob is...


----------



## eunjeongcho (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear of all this. 

With every problem a solution waits nearby. 

I hope some kind of decent resolution is found.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have an RC30, so not much use as a clothes horse and worth a bit more than my years rent.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

siaki said:


> Just to make you guys aware on how safe is Dubai.
> I live in Mirdif Ghoroob, a place with electronic barriers (but not working) and security personnel (very few). Yesterday evening my motorcycle has been stolen from my parking spot, and not only the bike, they took the bike cover and a metal lifting stand... of course they came over with a van or truck and loaded the bike and the rest as, being a dirt bike, you cannot ride two people with the passenger holding a fabric cover and a heavy steel stand... so, they came in as the various barriers are open, they had the time to park in front of the bike, lift it and load the rest and nicely drive away, peace of cake in front of the security and all the wonderful words the owners of the place write down
> Make sure you plan cautiosly where you will decide to live coz if you save at first hand you may pay later like I did...
> I heard 4 bike has been stolen in Discovery Garden those days...


Hi, Siaki, I'm very sorry to hear that! I'm in Ghoroob as well. I thought I was the lone expat forumer since Mirdif is rarely mentioned. I've found Ghoroob safe and comfortable even with ongoing construction, but schtuff can happen anywhere, unfortunately!


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> Hi, Siaki, I'm very sorry to hear that! I'm in Ghoroob as well. I thought I was the lone expat forumer since Mirdif is rarely mentioned. I've found Ghoroob safe and comfortable even with ongoing construction, but schtuff can happen anywhere, unfortunately!


Hi Barbalee, agree it can happen everywhere... the thing is the false sense of security in Dubai in general and in Ghoroob (the little bombay) in detail. You feel safe but it is not and you do not take all the precautions usually needed (prolly it's my fault)... I learnt the hard way so I wanted to let other people know it before they can have the same problem. About Ghoroob apart the absense of respect for the others (parking, rubbish, noise from neighbors at 3 am) apart the tractors working every day, apart the gate broken from 1 year, apart the security watching movies in the hall of the building, apart the airplane taking off from rwy 12 in the night, apart the smell in the corridors (one day curry, than onion, than masala and start over) it's ok but as I am reaching the 2nd year of stay I am serching another place to live in.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dubai is safer than most major cities as far as violent crime is concerned. But petty theft happens here and will happen as long as people dont take precautions they would in any major city in the world

There is a type of naive expat who goes around exclaiming "where else can you leave your car running and go to a store", "i lost 1000 dhs and the guard returned it, nowhere else would this happen". Such naive people are responsible for this false sense of security, i have seen so many people think its ok to leave their care running even though many cars are stolen just that way every year.


----------



## Barbalee (Mar 26, 2011)

Cannot disagree with either of you! But I know of nowhere nearby better than Ghoroob,,,that's not to say it's perfect, however !


----------



## siaki (Dec 14, 2011)

Barbalee said:


> Cannot disagree with either of you! But I know of nowhere nearby better than Ghoroob,,,that's not to say it's perfect, however !


maybe for you, for me it's the worst in my whole life (and I am not a kid), the only place where I had a big money loss, including Rome Italy where I had bikes kept in the same enviroment as in ghoroob and never got stolen...


----------

